# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Brandt] Brandt WT08725G (πλυντήριο ρούχων άνω φόρτωσης) - Καπάκι

## papgas

Το καπάκι έχει σκουριάσει από μέσα προς τα έξω. Επισκευή από "τεχνικό - τεχνίτη" δεν απέδωσε και ξανασκούριασε. θέλω να το διαχωρίσω από το εσωτερικό πλαστικό κάλυμα (όπου κουμπώνει η σαπουνοθήκη) και να το μαστορέψω όπως πρέπει αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς, και δεν θέλω να κάνω κι άλλη ζημιά. Υποθέτω πως είναι κουμπωτό, αλλά οι υποθέσεις δεν αρκούν. . .

Σας παρακαλώ, μια βοήθεια!

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων,
Κωνσταντίνος

Brandt WT08725G.jpgIMG_20191010_112639.jpgIMG_20191010_113002.jpg

----------


## georgis

κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι κολλητο.

----------


## papgas

Ευχαριστώ Γιώργο.
Όχι δεν είναι κολλητό. Με πλαστική σπάτουλα το ανασηκώνω πολύ λίγο, 1,5 με 2 χιλιοστά και από τα δύο πλευρά του, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω αν έχει άγγιστρα (το πλαστικό κάλυμμα) και προς τα πού κοιτούν αυτά. Από το πίσω μέρος δεν κουνιέται καθόλου. Είναι πιθανό, αν είναι κουμπωτό, να συρταρώνει πρώτα στο πίσω μέρος και μετά να κάθεται κουμπωτα.
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι,
Κωνσταντίνος

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην 2η φωτογραφία και εκεί που βλέπεις τις τετραγωνικές τρύπες φαίνεται κατά την γνώμη μου να είναι ξεχωριστή πλαστική επένδυση και φαίνεται να υπάρχει ραφή που ίσως να σου επιτρέπει να βγάλεις πρώτα εκείνη την πλαστική επένδυση (με τις τετραγωνικές τρύπες ) και ίσως από κάτω να έχει επιπλέον βίδες για να λυθούν όλα .

----------


## papgas

Έτσι νόμισα κι εγώ αλλά δυστυχώς η πλαστική επένδυση είναι μονοκόμματη.
Σήμερα ήρθε τεχνίτης, με χρέωσε 20 ευρώ χωρίς απόδειξη και μου είπε ότι είναι κολλητή και πρέπει να αλλάξω όλη την πόρτα, 120 ευρώ + ΦΠΑ 24%.
Δηλαδή αν σπάσει το χερούλι ή ο μάνδαλος του καπακιού πρέπει να αλλάξεις όλη την πόρτα!
Δεν φαίνεται *λίγο* τρελλό ; το *λίγο* όπως λέμε λίγο έγκυος 
Σ΄ευχαριστώ Πέτρο

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μιας που έχεις μπροστά γκρεμό , πίσω ρέμα + έγκυος , δοκίμασε με ρίσκο να θερμάνεις ισχυρά με πιστόλι επαγγελματικό θερμού αέρα όλη την μεταλλική επιφάνεια εξωτερικά της πόρτας , αν ο κατασκευαστής το κόλλησε με κόλλα ίσως και να βγει .

----------


## georgis

έιχα δοκιμασει πολλούς τρόπους να το ανοίξω.εσπσε και δεν υπήρχε σαν αντ/κο.σε εκείνο είχε σπάσει το αγκίστρι και δεν ρισκάρεις κάτι.τελικα μπήκε εξωτερικά ένας γατζος και δούλεψε.

----------


## mikemtb73

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθάει, Εμένα στο whirlpool που εκανα την ίδια δουλειά, το καπάκι αφού βγει από τα άγκιστρα, έχει πίσω 2 βιδακια και μετά το μεταλλικό βγαίνει συρταρωτα προς τα πισω(αντίθετα από το χερούλι) 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## papgas

> Μιας που έχεις μπροστά γκρεμό , πίσω ρέμα + έγκυος , δοκίμασε με ρίσκο να θερμάνεις ισχυρά με πιστόλι επαγγελματικό θερμού αέρα όλη την μεταλλική επιφάνεια εξωτερικά της πόρτας , αν ο κατασκευαστής το κόλλησε με κόλλα ίσως και να βγει .


Ευχαριστώ Πέτρο.
Θα το δοκιμάσω και αυτό αλλά περιμένω πρώτα μια απάντηση από την Brandt.fr όπου έστειλα τα σχετικά στοιχεία του πλυντηρίου

----------


## papgas

Σ΄ευχαριστώ Μιχάλη.
Δυστυχώς, το δικό μου δεν έχει πουθενά βίδες. Από την μεριά των "μεντεσέδων" παρόλο που το πλαστικό κουμπώνει στο καπάκι με δυο μικρά άγγιστρα, αφου τα ελευθερώσω δεν μου δίνει την παραμικρή ελευθερία να το μετακινήσω προς οποιαδήποτε κατεύθυνση.
Τείνω να συμφωνήσω με τον Πέτρο και άν πράγματι είναι κολλητό, θα φανεί - ελπίζω - όταν το ζεστάνω αν είναι απευθείας κολλημένο στο μεταλλικό καπάκι ή κάποιες βάσεις είναι κολλημένες και το πλαστικό έχει άγγιστρα που κουμπώνουν σε αυτές τις βάσεις.
Για ο,τιδήποτε νεότερο θα σας εμη,ερώσ

----------

mikemtb73 (20-10-19)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Η πόρτα αν είναι λειτουργική και όλη αυτή η φασαρία γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να καθαρίσεις σκουριές και να το βάψεις , δεν αξίζει να κάνεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά . προσπάθησε με όσο οπτικό περιθώριο έχεις να βγάλεις τις σκουριές και πότισε πάνω από το σημείο με μπόλικη μπογιά ή κάποια ρητίνη , αν κάνεις απλά μόνο αυτά δεν είναι εύκολο να επεκταθούν σκουριές. Επιφανειακή σκουριά έχεις , δεν το βλέπω τόσο σοβαρό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## papgas

> Η πόρτα αν είναι λειτουργική και όλη αυτή η φασαρία γίνεται μόνο και μόνο για να καθαρίσεις σκουριές και να το βάψεις , δεν αξίζει να κάνεις τίποτα από όλα αυτά . προσπάθησε με όσο οπτικό περιθώριο έχεις να βγάλεις τις σκουριές και πότισε πάνω από το σημείο με μπόλικη μπογιά ή κάποια ρητίνη , αν κάνεις απλά μόνο αυτά δεν είναι εύκολο να επεκταθούν σκουριές. Επιφανειακή σκουριά έχεις , δεν το βλέπω τόσο σοβαρό το πρόβλημα.


 Σε ευχαριστώ Πέτρο.

  Ναι, η πόρτα είναι λειτουργική και η σκουριά είναι επιφανειακή, ακόμα . . . και βέβαια, το καλαισθητικό είναι σε 2η μοίρα. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα μικρά κομματάκια της σκουριάς που ξεφεύγουν κάθε τόσο, περνούν στον κάδο και – τα άσπρα κυρίως – λεκιάζουν και θέλουν χημικά και ξανά πλύσιμο.


  Το πρόβλημα με την σκουριά ξεκινά από την εσωτερική πλευρά του καπακιού που έχει προχωρήσει πέρα από την περιοχή που μπορώ να χειριστώ. 
  Καθαρίζω με μικροτουρ (συρματόβουρτσα, δισκάκι, κ.τ.λ.) όσο και όπου βλέπω και μπορώ να φθάσω, καλύπτω το διαβρωμένο μέταλλο με ένα υγρό αναγωγής της σκουριάς σε μέταλλο, μινιάρω με ορθο-φωσφορικό ψευδάργυρο, καλύπτω με υγρό ακρυλικό στόκο αλλά η σκουριά επανέρχεται από την περιοχή που δεν μπορώ να χειριστώ και «πετάει» και τα φτιαγμένα.

  Αν δεν μπορέσω να διαχωρίσω το πλαστικό απ’ το καπάκι δεν πρόκειται να λύσω το πρόβλημα εκτός εάν αγοράσω ένα καινούργιο (148 € με ΦΠΑ).

  Σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι

----------


## georgis

148 € το καπάκι,δηλ το πλυντήριο έχει 1500 με 2000 ευρώ ολόκληρο.απατεωνες απλά.

----------


## papgas

> 148 € το καπάκι,δηλ το πλυντήριο έχει 1500 με 2000 ευρώ ολόκληρο.απατεωνες απλά.


Ναι Γιώργο, έτσι φαίνεται πως έχουν τα πράγματα . . .

----------


## papgas

> Ναι Γιώργο, έτσι φαίνεται πως έχουν τα πράγματα . . .


 Το σημείωμα αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που αναρτώ για το πρόβλημά μου.

  Η Brandt Γαλλίας απάντησε στο 2ο e-mail μου και έχει διαθέσιμο το καπάκι ολόκληρο μαζί με το χερούλι ανοίγματος. Μαζί με τα μεταφορικά κοστίζει 180,10 €.

  Το καπάκι το επιδιόρθωσα χωρίς να μπορέσω να ξεκολλήσω το εσωτερικό πλαστικό με το πιστόλι θερμού αέρα παρόλο που επί 32 λεπτά το ζέσταινα στους 97 οC , σύμφωνα με το θερμόμετρο ανέπαφης μέτρησης και μέχρι που άρχιζε η βαφή του να παίρνει ένα ελαφρά καστανό χρώμα. Η βαφή του δεν είναι ηλεκτροστατική αλλά νίτρου.

  Τα υλικά που χρησιμοποίησα για το τρίψιμο της σκουριάς και της διάβρωσης ήταν τα ροζ σβουράκια της dremel και στην συνέχεια ένα αναγωγικό σκουριάς που χρησιμοποιείται στο καλαφάτισμα της σκουριάς στα μεταλλικά ύφαλα.
  Για μινιάρισμα χρησιμοποίησα ένα μίνιο ορθο-φωσφορικού ψευδαργύρου.
  Το τελικό βάψιμο έγινε με επανειλημμένες στρώσεις ακρυλικού σμάλτου με λεπτά πινελάκια ζωγραφικής μέχρι να εξαφανιστούν τα ίχνη από τα σβουράκια στο μέταλλο.

  Στο τέλος, κόλλησα μια πλαστική ταινία κάτω από την σαπουνοθήκη που ακουμπάει στην βάση στήριξης του καπακιού. Ό,τι υγρό υπόλειμμα ξετρέχει απ΄ την σαπουνοθήκη, όταν ανοίγει το καπάκι στην όρθια θέση, οδηγείται στον κάδο χωρίς να έρχεται σε επαφή με το μέταλλο του καπακιού. Πιστεύω ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο θα παρατείνω τον χρόνο επανεμφάνισης σκουριάς.

Την περιοχή που "σκούρηνε" με το ζέσταμα - ευτυχώς το είδα αμέσως - την επανέφερα στο λευκό με ψιλή αλοιφή γυαλίσματος και υπομονή.

  Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις ιδέες και τις προτάσεις σας καθώς και για τον χρόνο σας που μου χαρίσατε.
  Στην διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε συμπληρωματική πληροφορία χρειαστείτε.

Κων-νος Παπανικολάου

----------

mikemtb73 (09-12-19)

----------


## washcloud

> Στο τέλος, κόλλησα μια πλαστική ταινία κάτω από την σαπουνοθήκη που ακουμπάει στην βάση στήριξης του καπακιού. Ό,τι υγρό υπόλειμμα ξετρέχει απ΄ την σαπουνοθήκη, όταν ανοίγει το καπάκι στην όρθια θέση, οδηγείται στον κάδο χωρίς να έρχεται σε επαφή με το μέταλλο του καπακιού. Πιστεύω ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο θα παρατείνω τον χρόνο επανεμφάνισης σκουριάς.


...σε "άνω" πλυντήριο Ιndesit (που είχε κακή τύχη alltogether τελικά...but that's another story που είχε πει μια κινηματογραφική ψυχή) που είχαμε, υπήρχε το ίδιο θέμα : σκούριασμα στην ακμή του καπακιού, με αποτέλεσμα με τους μήνες και τα χρόνια να έχει "σκαφτεί" αρκετά απ' την σκουριά το καπάκι (πρέπει το "φάγωμα" να είχε φτάσει σε μέγεθος "μισού μανταρινιού" αν θυμάμαι καλά, ήτοι αισθητικά ρημάδιασμα και κάποια στιγμή σίγουρα όλη αυτή η "σαπίλα" θα έφερνε και λειτουργικά θέματα). Τεχνικό που είχα ρωτήσει είχε πει "δεν μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι, χρησιμοποίησέ το όσο τραβήξει και μια μέρα απλά θα πάρεις νέο πλυντήριο, καθώς καπάκι+εργατικά θα σου βγουν όσο ένα νέο φτηνό πλυντήριο". Σε χρωματοπωλείο που είχα ρωτήσει αν έχουν λύση (πχ με σιδηρόστοκο), νομίζω μου είχαν πει "τρίψιμο και πέρασμα με μίνιο" και ότι τον σιδηρόστοκο θα τον "πετάξει". Ήταν πλυντήριο 3-5 χρόνων όταν πρωτοπρόσεξα την σκουριά (που στην αρχή φυσικά ήταν λίγη).

...στο τώρα, επειδή από τις προάλλες έχουμε πάρει ένα "άνω" Whirlpool TDLR7230 (φάση των "400 Ε") και θυμήθηκα το...σκωροφαγωμένο καπάκι του Indesit, αναρωτήθηκα τί να είχε προκαλέσει εκείνη την κατάσταση και πώς θα μπορούσα να προλάβω την μία από τα ίδια, ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω το Web και από τα πρώτα αποτελέσματα ήταν το παρόν.
Ερώτηση φίλε Κώστα (ή όποιε άλλε φίλε) : τί είναι αυτό που προκαλεί (και πώς το αποφεύγουμε) το σκούριασμα των καπακιών των "άνω"; Φτηνή ποιότητα κατασκευής ίσως, σε συνδυασμό με τί άλλο; Σε Πράκτικερ που ρώτησα υπάλληλο (γυναίκα) στις οικιακές, είπε (ως νοικοκυρά) πως της είχε σκουριάσει κι αυτηνής, επειδή το έκλεινε συνέχεια και δεν το άφηνε να "αναπνέει". Υπ' όψιν εδώ που βρισκόμαστε (Λούτσα, 500μ από τη θάλασσα) η υγρασία (και δη στο σπίτι που είμαστε) κάνει πάρτυ (το άλλο είχε σκουριάσει στα Καμίνια, σε καινούριο διαμέρισμα που δεν είχε υγρασία).
Εγώ αντιθέτως απ' την Πρακτικερτζού νοικοκυρά, πιστεύω πως το να μένει το καπάκι σε όρθια θέση, ευθύνεται για τρέξιμο νερών προς τα κάτω (στην ακμή που λέγαμε) και πως καλύτερα είναι να κλείνει το καπάκι - ή ΕΣΤΩ να μένει ελάχιστα ανοικτό (προφανώς με κάποιο βάρος από πάνω και μια "σφήνα", πετσέτα πχ, να το εμποδίζει να κλείνει εντελώς, ώστε να "αναπνέει").
Ποιος απ' τους δυο έχει δίκιο;
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ τελικά (ή όχι) τα καπάκια των "άνω" να μένουν ανοικτά, και αν ναι, πόσο; Συνεχόμενα; Ή αρκούν πχ μερικές ώρες για να στεγνώσει αρκετά το εσωτερικό;
Επίσης, είδα που έγραψες κάτι περί "σαπουνοθήκης". Θεωρείς μήπως ότι ΑΥΤΟ ήταν τελικά που ξεκίνησε την ζημιά στην περίπτωσή σου; Είναι μήπως κάτι γενικό (κάτι σαν να είχα ακούσει σχετικά, πιο παλιά) και μήπως μάλιστα είναι τυχόν η κύρια αιτία του συγκεκριμένου σκουριάσματος; Κι αν ναι, τρέχουν όλες οι σαπουνοθήκες όλων των πλυντηρίων; Είναι δηλαδή κάτι που στα "άνω" δεν το γλυτώνεις ως γεγονός; Ή μήπως η δική σου είχε θέμα (κατασκευαστικό ίσως ή άρχισε να χάνει με τον καιρό...); Λύσεις υπάρχουν; Στέγνωμα σαπουνοθήκης, καθάρισμα, ΚΑΤΙ τέσπα;
Αυτό δε που ανέφερες με την "ταινία", τί ακριβώς ήταν; Διότι δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ να βάζω ταινία στο εσωτερικό και να μένει...ζωντανή. Αν θέλεις εξήγησε τί ακριβώς έκανες (τί είδους ταινία και πού/πώς μπήκε και πώς ακριβώς βοηθάει).

Ξαναλέω, όποιος νομίζει ότι έχει κάτι να πει πάνω στα παραπάνω = "πρόληψη για αποφυγή σκουριάσματος καπακιού άνω φόρτωσης", ευπρόσδεκτος...

----------

mikemtb73 (09-12-19)

----------


## papgas

Φίλε Τάσο, απαντώ και στα υπόλοιπα ερωτήματά σου.

Η ταινία που έβαλα είναι μια διάφανη κολλητική που ξεκινάει αμέσως μετά το χείλος στεγανότητας και τερματίζει αφού ξεπεράσει το μεταλλικό χείλος του καπακιού ώστε αυτά που ξετρέχουν να περνούν πάνω από το χείλος. Θα μπορούσε να γυρίζει κολλημένη και επάνω στο καπάκι σε μήκος τόσο όσο χρειάζεται, κάτι που δεν θα με ενοχλούσε ακόμη και αν φαινόταν με το καπάκι κλειστό. Δες την εικόνα και για να μην μπερδευτείς, στην σαπουνοθήκη που φαίνεται (το κάτω μέρος της) τα ανοίγματα είναι για να μετακινείται ο εκτοξευτήρας του νερού προς το ανάλογο διαμέρισμα της σαπουνοθήκης, κάθε φορά ανάλογα με το πρόγραμμα.
Καπάκι πλυντηρίο&#965.JPG

Το μη ανοξείδωτο μέταλλο οξειδώνεται από το οξυγόνο του αέρα με αργή διαδικασία. Η υγρασία στον αέρα επιταχύνει την οξείδωση και προχωρεί σε διάβρωση, αν δεν αντιμετωπιστεί.
  Τα ξετρέγματα από την σαπουνοθήκη (απορρυπαντικό, μαλακτικό, μυριστικό) δεν ξεπλένονται και, όπου εγλωβίζονται, δημιουργούν υγρές αποθέσεις που επιταχύνουν την οξείδωση όταν έλθουν σε επαφή με το μέταλλο.
  Στις περισσότερες λευκές συσκευές τα μέταλλα δεν βάφονται ηλεκτροστατικά (πολύ σκληρή βαφή) αλλά ψεκάζονται με βαφές νίτρου που είναι πολύ φθηνότερες, ταχύτερες και απαιτούν μικρότερες υποδομές. Όμως, οι βαφές νίτρου δεν είναι ανθεκτικές στα χημικά των απορρυπαντικών και ιδιαίτερα στους ομογενοποιητές που περιέχουν αυτά.

  Τα καπάκια πλυντηρίων άνω φόρτωσης, σαν το δικό μου, σκουριάζουν είτε κλειστά είτε ανοικτά. Πρέπει κάποιος να είναι πολύ γρήγορος για να προλάβει να βάλει κάτι κάτω από την σαπουνοθήκη που θα απορροφήσει τα ξετρέγματα. 
  Όταν ανοίγουμε για να βγάλουμε τα ρούχα, ο χρόνος που μεσολαβεί είναι υπεραρκετός για να στραγγίσουν οι τελευταίες σταγόνες νερού. Οι αποθέσεις ήδη έχουν δημιουργηθεί και κάποια στιγμή θα στεγνώσουν ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία του χώρου και την συχνότητα των διαδοχικών πλύσεων. Έτσι, κάποια στιγμή, η διάλυση της προστατευτικής βαφής και η έναρξη της οξείδωσης του μετάλλου είναι νομοτελειακό γεγονός. Στο δικό σου μοντέλο, το καινούργιο, δεν φαίνεται το τελείωμα του πλαστικού στις φωτό της Whirlpool, αν δηλ. αφήνει εκτεθειμένο το μεταλλικό καπάκι και αν έχει κάποιο γύρισμα όπου θα μπορούσαν να παραμένουν και να συσσωρεύονται τα ξετρέγματα.
  Τα νερά που μένουν μέσα στον κάδο απομακρύνονται μόνο όταν αφαιρέσουμε την τάπα με το σουρωτήρι φίλτρο που κανονικά πρέπει να είναι το κατώτερο σημείο του κυκλώματος νερού στο πλυντήριο. 
  Το ανοιχτό καπάκι βοηθάει λίγο στο να αερίζεται η μπόχα που δημιουργείται από τις αποθέσεις οργανικών και ανόργανων ουσιών μέσα στον κάδο. Ανάλογα με την συχνότητα πλύσης και τα φορτία, θα πρέπει να γίνονται καθαρισμοί του πλυντηρίου.

  Εάν οι αποθέσεις, από αυτά που βάζουμε στην σαπουνοθήκη και ξετρέχουν, εγκλωβίζονται στο μεταλλικό χείλος του καπακιού το μόνο που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να «θωρακίσουμε» το σημείο-περιοχή. Αυτό έγινε και στην δική μου περίπτωση όπου το πρόβλημα είναι κατασκευαστικό. Δεν γνωρίζω αν άλλες σαπουνοθήκες και καπάκια έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά β τύχη β κατάληξη.

  Σε ό,τι αφορά στις αποθέσεις μέσα στην σαπουνοθήκη, αυτές είναι δεδομένες και βαίνουν αυξανόμενες μετά από κάθε πλύση. Το καθάρισμα της σαπουνοθήκης από τις αποθέσεις θα βοηθήσει μόνο στην περίπτωση που κάποιος αυλός διανομής έχει βουλώσει και δεν αποδίδεται το σύνολο του περιεχόμενου. Το καθάρισμα είναι μια δύσκολη, στην περίπτωσή μου, διαδικασία. Πέρα από το ότι έφτιαξα ευλύγιστα βουρτσάκια, η χλωρίνη και το υγρό κατά των αλάτων δεν έκαναν τίποτα μετά από ένα 24ωρο. Μένει να δοκιμάσω ένα καθαριστικό μαρμάρων και πλακιδίων.

Στην διάθεσή σου,
Κων-νος Παπανικολάου

----------

mikemtb73 (10-12-19)

----------


## washcloud

> Φίλε Τάσο, απαντώ και στα υπόλοιπα ερωτήματά σου.


Κώστα σ' ευχαριστώ για το λεπτομερές ποστ. Η αλήθεια είναι πάντως πως με 1-2 αναγνώσεις που του έκανα, παρ' ό,τι είσαι φοβερά επεξηγηματικός και "απλός", μπερδεύτηκα αρκετά για να "πιάσω" κυρίως τα όσα "ανατομικά" σχετικά με το πλυντήριο ανέλυσες. Θα το ξαναπολεμήσω φυσικά, και για ό,τι δεν κατέφερε να συντονιστεί με το χοντροκέφαλό μου, θα ζητήσω διευκρινήσεις (βασικά με μπερδεύει η φωτό που ανέβασες και που λογικά είναι η "πίσω"/"απμακρυσμένη" μεριά του πλυντηρίου από το οποίο έβγαλες το καπάκι,,,,αλλά είναι όντως έτσι; Τεσπα θα τα πούμε).

Κατά τ' άλλα, αν βρίσκεσαι Θεσ/νίκη όπως δηλώνει το προφίλ σου δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το βρεις εκεί, αλλά έχω να σου υποδείξω ένα καθαριστικό ΦΟΥΡΝΟΥ (για καμμένα λίπη κλπ) που τυχαία βρήκα σε "κατάστημα χαρτικών/καθαριστικών" στον Πειραιά πριν χρόνια και δοκιμάζοντάς το (δέλεαρ τα 2.2Ε για τα 750ml του, που αν θυμάμαι καλά το καθιστούν κατά-τι οικονομικότερο από τα κλασσικά σουπερμαρκετίσια που είναι "για λίπη") έμεινα κάγκελο από την καθαριστική του δύναμη. "Spark" το όνομά του και με έχει βοηθήσει να καθαρίσω βρωμιές που είχαν "ποτίσει/βάψει" με τα χρόνια, πχ πλακάκια δαπέδου μπάνιου, όταν κάποια "καθαριστικά δαπέδου και πλακιδίων" που είχα δοκιμάσει δεν έκαναν τίποτα απολύτως. 
Θέλει προσοχή πάντως αν το βρεις, γιατί πχ ΞΕΒΑΦΕΙ inox επιφάνειες, όπως πχ ράγες που μπορεί να βρει κανείς σε πάγκους κουζίνας ή και νεροχύτες. Για να μην πω ότι έτσι και υπάρχει έστω και γρατζουνιά σε χέρι και πάει το Spark, το τσούξιμο είναι ζόρικο και θέλει οπωσδήποτε καλό πλύσιμο (αφήνει μάλιστα ένα "γλιτσερό επίστρωμα" και θέλει καλό πλύσιμο, ιδανικά με ζεστό νερό, καλό απορρυπαντικό πιάτων ΚΑΙ χρήση σφουγγαριού, ώστε να αφαιρεθεί πλήρως από τα χέρια - συνεπώς,,,,καλύτερα να φοράς γάντια κουζίνας κατά την χρήση του) γιατί το νιώθεις να "καίει" την ανοιχτή πληγή (και θα την χειροτερέψει σε φάση να κλείσει δυο και τρεις φορές φορές πιο δύσκολα). Τα τονίζω αυτά για να καταλάβεις την "ισχύ" του - δεν έχω ξαναπετύχει τέτοιο χημικό οικιακής χρήσης να "καίει" τόσο πολύ (το νιώθεις μάλιστα να "εισχωρεί" προς τα μέσα στην πληγή, σαν οξύ που διαβρώνει αργά αλλά σταθερά) και γενικά είμαι χοντρόπετσος και ποτέ δεν έδινα σημασία σε πληγές/αμυχές κλπ και του τί έπεφτε πάνω τους,,,,,,,μέχρι να "γευτώ" αυτό το Spark...(ως "αλκαλικό" το αναφέρει η εταιρία του - σύνθεση δεν γνωρίζω)
Aν σε ενδιαφέρει να το τσεκάρεις μη και τυχόν έχουν κοντά σου καταστήματα που προμηθεύουν, ρώτησέ τους είτε με τηλ. είτε με mail : http://greekdetergents.gr/gr/i-etaireia.
Ίσως να σου δώσει λύση στα "σαπουνο-ιζήματα" που έλεγες (θυμάμαι είχα τραβήξει λούκι κι εγώ για να καθαρίσω παλιότερα την σαπουνοθήκη του Indesit που έλεγα με κομμάτια σύρματος και "αυτοσχέδια βουρτσάκια" - ΙΣΩΣ και να χρησιμοποίησα κάποια στιγμή το Spark γι' αυτή τη δουλειά και να μου την καθάρισε,,,,αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι, και πάνε χρόνια τώρα....).

----------


## papgas

Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφόρηση Τάσο.

  Για την φωτό του καπακιού σωστά το κατάλαβες.

  Το "αλκαλικό" που λέει η εταιρεία για το Spark, είναι γιατί περιέχει ένα αλκάλιο ή αλκαλιμέταλλο, το υδροξείδιο του καλίου, που ανήκει στην οικογένεια των έξι αλκαλιμετάλλων μαζί με τα: Λίθιο, Νάτριο, Ρουβίδιο, Καίσιο και Φράγκιο. 
  Χύμα το ζητάμε σαν καυστική ποτάσα σε κόκκους ή σε υγρή μορφή και σαφώς είναι καυστικό, κάνει καλή δουλειά με τα καμένα λίπη, αφήνει μια γλίτσα στην επιφάνεια και θέλει καλό ξέπλυμα και προστασία χεριών και ματιών κατά την χρήση του. 

  Φίλος μου συνέστησε το ΑΡ-303 και επιμένει ότι θα κάνει δουλειά με τις αποθέσεις στην σαπουνοθήκη. Δεν είναι αλκαλικού αλλά όξινου χαρακτήρα. Το βρήκα σε κατάστημα κοντά μου.
  Μετά τα Χριστούγεννα που θα μειωθούν τα πλυντήρια και δεν θα φωνάζει (!) η γυναίκα μου, θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω.

  Μέχρι τότε, Καλές Γιορτές σε όλους σας, με Υγεία και Χαρά μαζί με τους αγαπημένους σας.

  Κων-νος Παπανικολάου

----------

